# i brought home a blue lobster,,,!



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dont have time to look through the site to find any good information pages can any one help me?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Post a pic and see what you have.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Try bottom dwellers forum (or google)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

movin to bottom dwellers


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

its me again,,,,,, last night my lobster shead its shell i only have had him for 3 days ,,? i know alot about alantic lobsters and ther sheading habits ---> thay shead more in hoter water right? what kinda food would make one grow faster? i figga i can grow him faster in my 83 dgree tank 
at the pet shop the tank was ice cold think the climate change is why he shead? whats your thoughs bout this?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

come on some one help a brotha out here it shouldnt take this long


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont know if they shead cause of temp but i

would think its cause they out grow the shell.

give him place to hide while the new shell hardins.

a good diet, clean water, and patience and youll have

a big guy soon enough


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

They shed because they are growing, they also grow back lost limbs... so by one with one or no claws and try to get a discount... you will have a perfect crayfish in a few months LOL


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

maybe you cooked it and the shell cracked off in the hot water. lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its doing it because of bad water, it will die very soon.


----------



## Kara (May 8, 2006)

Hi there I don't know if you still looking for info but I've had my blue lobster for about 6 months (my roommate has had one for almost a year) and they shed a lot when they are small, when I first brought mine home he shed within a week. They definatly grow faster in 82ish warmer water but can live in any type (74 to 84). I feed mine frozen blood worms and brine shrimp and the odd algee wafer. They will shed about once a month for the first 5 months (at least mine did). But they are really easy to take care of, just make sure they have a safe place to hid for after they shed. Plus they get a lot bluer after every time they shed. Hope that helped.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Blue said:


> maybe you cooked it and the shell cracked off in the hot water. lol


mmmmm


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They're undemanding and easy to keep. I had several at one time. They do like cooler water temp in mid 70s. They'll eat anything meat or veggie you throw in the tank. You do need to secure your tank due to their nature of escaping.


----------

